# Bubble Nest!



## Gemini3195 (Feb 20, 2015)

I've Only Had My New Betta Cupid For Not Even A Week Now, And He's Already Started a Bubble Nest!! Oh How Soon<3  Any Advice? There Is A Female Crown Tail I've Really Been Looking At On Aquabid. Should I Get Her? To Soon? Thank You!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Are you sure your ready for the challenge of breeding betta's and growing them? It's a challenge! Do you have everything prepared such as cultures and grow out tanks? Jar and etc. just because your male Betta builds a bubblenest. Doesn't mean you should breed.  I mean this all in the kindest way, I just want to clarify. Breeding is not a game.


----------



## Gemini3195 (Feb 20, 2015)

oh yes I know it is very serious and not a game! I make my decisions very carefully, I'm not ready yet, honest. but I could be very soon. I understand its costly and high maintenance &when I do breed, ill be prepared. I'm just flustered because I have a beautiful betta and there is a female I really like, so i'm thinking about just getting her for now, until the time comes. I have plans to be a very respectable and smart breeder one day. I want to give my community and surrounding counties something a bit better that petco or petsmart etc. especially Walmart!! And thank you for your concern!  ive done my research. its just getting my partner to give me more space around the house to begin this beautiful hobby! Do you breed?


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Ok, am glad you've thought this out because some peopl just breed and aren't even prepared for the actual breeding!!!


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Just because a male makes a bubble-nest doesn't mean you have to breed him. I'd take it very slow, and build yourself up a bunch of necessities over the course of a year or so before you make any big decisions. Get yourself plenty of tanks, equipment, and slowly convince your partner to allow you the space to do all this. Stick with the one Betta for now, and hold off.

By the way, what type is Cupid anyway? You want to be careful with crossing Crowntail to other tail types... as it has a bad habit of winding up messy.


----------



## Gemini3195 (Feb 20, 2015)

Yeah I want to start a business eventually, a pet store for fish and rescued cats And yeah I have a 30 gal tank with a pretty decent sized gold fish(flip flop) and algae eater(algae man) and my 3 gallon tank for Cupid, he is a Crown tail. I want to breed him with this female IF I got her, heres a quick link. tell me what you think?

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1425132028

I also have the ability to get all necessities now, there's plenty of awesome tanks on craigslist close by my home and I have plenty of local pet stores. Its basically the space as the issue. Our basement is being rented out, but when its ours again..  
I've had bettas my entire life, along with my mother and sister. its just now i'm on my own and want a hobby that fulfills me and makes me happy


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

I can't critique bettas due to lack of knowledge in the breeding section but I can tell you that if you want to breed, you can go for it. We don't have any influence over your decisions- we only do if you choose our suggestions. I know you probably know this already but agreeing to breed is agreeing to use lots of money (at least 600-700 dollars), lots of time and lots of work. If breeding is going to make you happy, then you can do as you wish- just remember that it comes with a cost.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Please explain:_ " I want to give my community and surrounding counties something a bit better". _
Your explanation will determine our views.

1. What color (or color range/layer) do you want to create - what color is the male
2. what do you mean by "better" (form, color, type, or health)


----------



## Gemini3195 (Feb 20, 2015)

that's okay purple jay! thank you for your concern!


----------



## Gemini3195 (Feb 20, 2015)

For indgo,


----------



## Gemini3195 (Feb 20, 2015)

To Answer your questions and concerns,

Of the term "better", My plans: to have a home away from home. A exciting place to be, drawing in friends, guest, customers. Where one would love to come, hangout and just be present in such a beautiful inviting place. With that being said, have my own beautiful little aquarium consisting of Bettas (of course lol) sorority, other fresh and salt water fish/species. Perhaps maybe Cichlid's, Discus' Koi's etc. Some for sale. Some for keeps.  I would supply to my community only pure & beautiful Betta. Favorably Pure/Solid colors, and form. Starting with my favorite of course (CT : Solid blacks, reds, all bright colors, & Tri-colored). When comes to health of course they will be healthy! I would provide any needs to keep them healthy. For my future business I will also provide tanks, accessories, medicines etc. 

As for my lil' Cupid, He of course, as you may have seen consist mostly of red. Though I believe at the best of my knowledge he's tri-colored because he has very small barley able to see teal color at the beginning of his dorsal fin, as well as black on the very tips of his Caudal and some more black on his body(mostly head area). I also strongly believe he is a SDCT (super delta crown tail) or cross between the two(however you want to put/call it/be proper about it). However, I have no 100% proof of his pervious generations, spawn, pedigree.. etc 

Shoo okay! questions answered! anything else to be cover?  did I forget anything?? that was hard, not much of a typer. lol  I should be..

And so IF I started breeding soon. I would try what's mostly available and who I love(Cupid)! And begin with a tri-colored, or a solid color for the F2 and F3 generations of Cupid (Crown tails)!!!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Ok, so you're not trying to produce close to show forms. You see, the female you posted has a delta tail and will produce delta tail offspring. So if you were trying to produce better caudal spread then, that female is not good for your goal. But since you are not too concern about form, then she is okay.

Male; looks to be cherry red (traditional red) and carries black genes.
female copper; steel blue + metallic background.

You can expect irid colors (probably turquoise) with red fins and or red wash. Some of which may be metallic. Cherry red with irid markings on body and fins and perhaps some black markings as well. If lucky, you might even get copper with red fins.

If you want to produce three colors, you can try breeding your male to a koi color (3-4 colored betta) or a traditional/wild color which carries most of the color genetics. This should give you various combinations of irid-black with red fins.

If you want to start a business, I suggest starting off with close to show form. You can get better prices and will eventually break even or better, profit. If you sell to pet stores, you won't get much and will spend much more than you gain.

Good luck on what ever path you choose. Don't forget to keep us posted. . . . with pictures


----------



## seashells (Jan 23, 2015)

May I just say, PurpleJay, that is an AWESOME purple betta!


----------



## Gemini3195 (Feb 20, 2015)

Well I would try my best at show forms, but not for show. I didn't give TOO much thought to that female she was just very beautiful. and you know?, first sight! 
lol I will start my business off of my own savings, maybe a loan, me and my bf make quite decent money between the both of us & you cant forget about that good ole lottery. I wont sell to pet stores, ill be the pet store! (but not a 'pet store' pet store, the best pet store!) haha (oh, im also def not trying to sound cocky or anything) And Thank you thank you! I will! I actually just got a couple pics of his nest ill get them up sometime tomorrow! good night everyone!


----------



## Gemini3195 (Feb 20, 2015)

This is it!


----------

